# Thanksgiving in D.F. ?



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Greetings All !

I was wondering if there will be any good ol' fashioned Thanksgiving Dinners served anywhere in D.F.? 

My friend from the U.S. is here visiting me, and I would like to treat my guest to a Thanksgiving dinner. I thought perhaps someone on this list might know of a restaurant that will be serving a traditional turkey dinner, or an organization of U.S. Expats who will be celebrating Thanksgiving? 

My wife will be away for the entire weekend, attending a mandatory four day intensive at the university where she studies. So, the one with the most cooking skills won't be here on Thanksgiving, and I could sure use a slice of pumpkin pie!

Thanks for all your help. 

Vortexijah


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanksgiving is a holiday unique to the USA, so you aren't likely to find a restaurant offering the traditional meal, unless it is an expat organization.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Check around at the major University (UNAM, or MTEC ), you may find a group of expats from the USA doing something.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Heh, its funny because I just asked the exact same question in our Dubai / Middle East forum. Im American looking for Thanksgiving dinner over here. Best of luck!


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

If I lived in Mexico at this time, I think it would fun to search the local markets and stores to scrape up the traditional Thanksgiving meal (fresh turkey, stuffing, potatoes, cranberry sauce, etc). 

I would invite Mexican friends so they can partake in the great holiday. Now... if you can find the football games on TV in Mexico, then that would seal the deal.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I will be doing exactly this later this week. Going to try to cook a traditional meal for my girlfriend's family in DF


----------

